# 40 Gallon Shelly & Julie tank



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

These are not the best pictures ever, but until I get a DSLR, this old Lumix will have to do.

-(7) Lamprologus Ocellatus 'Gold'
-(5) Julidochromis Transcriptus Pemba (Bemba)










Soon these guys will be removed completely, and this tank will be utilized as a breeder tank.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

The rocks are green granite with quartz marbling. The granite cobbles are pretty common are here.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

The tank is heated by a Stealth 250W heater. Filtration is performed with an ATI Sponge V filter, powered by a Hagen Aqua Clear 301 powerhead. Notice the fancy PVC fittings I used to keep the powerhead intake intact


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Unfortunately the occies divorced when I brought them home, and they still inhabit thier own shells and fight constantly. Here are 4, all crowed together in the same 10" area.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

One of the nasty males assuming vertical attack position due to a passing female.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Another female (I think) just chilling out.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I like how so many of the rocks have the marbling, adds a nice pattern to the tank even though they are otherwise not really all that similar. Where did you obtain them? Also I was wondering if you were going to add a background, I think it would look good with a black one.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

The rocks all came from the Genesee River gorge in Rochester NY.

I would add a background to it, however I don't really care. That tank is literally in an unfinished basement and nobody sees it. The rocks are there for the fish's benefit. I just happened to have them left over from my main tank.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Great job on making such a nice looking tank even if no one will really see it.

Unfinished basement + your


> Plans for a fish room? You betcha


 = more than a coincidence I take it?

Do you have any pictures of the Julies?


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Yes.....the basement is going to be a makeshift fish room until I can buy/build a house of my own. I am most likely going to expand my "fish room" this week...I found a sweet craigslist deal on a 55 gallon tank. Additionally, I am buying a microwave cart so i can rescue my 55 gallon iron stand which is currently being used to house the microwave.

This would give me 6 aquariums downstairs, enough for breeding some rare cyps and other Tangs.

Unfortunately I cannot get the J. Trans Pembas to pose for me. They love coming out to see me until I bust out the camera...at which point they run away scurred.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

here...when the J. Trans. Pembas were in my main 55.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice fish u got there and i love the setup...nice and simple....i pray for the day that some Lamprologus Ocellatus 'Gold' shows up around my area. =D>


----------

